# Picc



## Shirleybala (Jul 22, 2008)

Procedure and findings: After obtaining informed consent, the
       patient was placed supine on the fluoroscopic table and the right
       arm was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion. Ultrasound
       imaging of the upper arm demonstrated patency of the right basilic
       and brachial veins. The brachial vein was then accessed above the
       elbow using a 21 gauge micropuncture needle. A 0.0018 inch
       guidewire was advanced through the needle and into the vein. The
       needle was removed and exchanged for a peel-away sheath. A PICC
       line was cut to 20 cm length, advanced through the peel-away
       sheath and positioned with the tip at the junction of the superior
       vena cava and right atrium. The peel away sheath was then removed.
       The catheter was sutured into place using 2 4-0 Ethilon sutures.
       Each catheter port was aspirated and flushed with heparinized
       saline solution. A sterile dressing was applied. A supine
       radiograph of the chest was performed demonstrating distal
       catheter tip overlying the junction of the superior vena cava and
       right atrium.

CPT CODES:
36571 OR 36569

Thanks 
Shirley


----------



## Leanne (Jul 22, 2008)

Since I don't see any mention of a subcutaneous pocket being created for a port I would go with 36569.


----------



## meenal (Jul 22, 2008)

The ports mentioned in this report are the openings of the catheter's (PICC line) through which the drug will be administered manually at fixed times.
The 36571 would be used only when there is mention of the port being guided and sutured under the skin. A port for 36571 is an extra box placed under the skin through which the catheter is wired. The port for 36571 is where the medication is stored to be delivered at fixed intervals into the blood stream.


----------

